# Nope, no voter fraud here



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Voter fraud found in Indiana.

We all know Trump is right. The Project Veritas video proves it. But the left knows if you say something enough it becomes truth so they just keep repeating the lies. They also do it MANY times in the article I'm linking. At least this guy is an actual journalist and gives both sides of the story. I'll leave it up to you to decide what you believe but to me it's pretty obvious.



> STATE POLICE RAIDED the offices of Indiana's largest voter registration operation Tuesday morning, a dramatic step in a fast-developing investigation that police say is about voter fraud and election activists say amounts to a Republican-backed attack on access to the ballot in the Hoosier state.


https://theintercept.com/2016/10/04/police-raid-indianas-largest-voter-registration-office-following-fraud-accusations-from-gop/


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Too little, too late.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

what's wrong with all the Jimmy Johns locations being able to vote? ....


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> what's wrong with all the Jimmy Johns locations being able to vote? ....


That's funny right there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Texas voting has been reportedly hacked. At this point , how can anyone have any real degree of confidence in the process?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There should be no need for voter registration operations. Those that can't figure out how to register without "Special Guidance" to vote should not be voting anyways. These places operate like used car lots with salesmen ( My apologies to used car salesmen ) that apply high pressure and slight of hand to get you to vote the way they want you to. To those that argue; "sure, there is voter fraud, but it's not enough to make a difference in the actual outcome," my response is if it's not enough to effect the outcome then why do it at all. Yea, there is something rotten in what was once the greatest Republic on earth.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

At least the dead won't be voting!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> At least the dead won't be voting!


With voter fraud the dead will rise and vote again.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Voter fraud is why I believe that we should require a picture ID to vote.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 'Voter fraud'? California man finds dozens of ballots stacked outside home





> Jerry Mosna was gardening outside his San Pedro, Calif., home Saturday when he noticed something odd: Two stacks of 2016 ballots on his mailbox.
> 
> The 83 ballots, each unused, were addressed to different people, all supposedly living in his elderly neighbor's two-bedroom apartment.
> 
> ...


'Voter fraud'? California man finds dozens of ballots stacked outside home | Fox News


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's funny who the Dems keep repeating the same mantra of voter fraud only accounts to a miniscule amount and there is no need for showing ID. Yet every four years we see all these stories about.....voter fraud. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

He will probably be arrested for tampering with the mail.....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

More....



> There Are More Vote Fraud Reports Than I have Seen In The Last Decade
> 
> Posted on November 3, 2016 by Stranger
> 
> ...


There Are More Vote Fraud Reports Than I have Seen In The Last Decade | Extrano's Alley, more than a gun blog


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I certainly hope if Trump smells a rat, he doesn't concede.

I don't care what the elites think.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> Pennsylvania county probes questionable voter registrations


Pennsylvania county probes questionable voter registrations - Breitbart


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.newsmax.com/t/newsmax/article/756960/16

Well, welll, well. What a shock!! Voter fraud by the Democratic Party. I guess next thing you know it will be all law enforcement interfering with election because they are unfair to Hillary. They just hate.


----------

